
How Two Friends Built a $100 Million Company - Anon84
http://www.inc.com/ss/how-two-friends-built-100-million-company?partner=rss
======
snprbob86
Although this article is short on substance, I didn't know about this company
or their story. This sort of thing gives me hope for the future of mankind.
We've become a world dependent on inefficient big companies, but these guys
have proven that there is refuge from the mess we have made.

I know we are very web-app centric here at Hacker News, but this just goes to
show that the principals grown from hackers roots have applicability in other,
even physical, domains. It seems kind of odd that software engineers are
revolutionizing the world even without software. Who'd have guessed it?

~~~
pchristensen
Just think of how many parts of a normal person's day suck. These guys put
some "Apple" and some "Whole Foods" into hand soap. Every boring product out
there is vulnerable to a similar attack as consumer attitudes towards
aesthetics and the environment change.

------
Todd
Try the non-annoying printer friendly version:
<http://www.inc.com/print/44?partner=rss>

That slideshow is maddening.

~~~
unalone
You know what? This time and this time only I'll play devil's advocate and
say: I like how it looks on the page. The slideshow transitioned very quickly
(I didn't stop to check if it was AJAX, but it was fast either way), and the
click targets to progress were large enough that I got through it quickly and
effectively.

~~~
sounddust
I opened the article in a new tab to read it later. When I got around to
reading it, it had apparently gone to the last slide automatically, and it
made absolutely no sense to me. It doesn't look like a slideshow, so I just
assumed that it was a poorly written article in which the author expected us
to already know a lot of info that we couldn't have been expected to know. It
makes a lot more sense coming back here to read the comments.

